# Best frozen food for cardinal tetras?



## Bob-O (Jan 28, 2012)

Making a trip to the LFS later today or tomorrow to pick up a couple bamboo shrimp and some frozen food. My cardinals have been rather finicky eaters lately. They'll go for freeze dried bloodworms that have been presoaked but not with the enthusiasm they used to, and they now ignore the spirulina flakes they used to eat. I highly doubt I'm overfeeding. The lemon tetras, rummynose tetras and hatchetfish still go after both types food like they always have. Anyways, I figured I'd try something new. I thought about frozen bloodworms since they like them freeze dried, but now I'm think about frozen daphnia as something different. Any thoughts? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Why not do both? They would love a variety of foods. We would get tired of eating steak every single day for every meal eventually. Im sure they do too. Plus the more variety, the more rounded the diet and a healthier fish.


----------



## Bob-O (Jan 28, 2012)

I could eat cheeseburgers everyday majerah1. =P Kidding. Good point though. I'll grab a few things. Mysis shrimp were another one I was looking at. The bunch of cubes is only a few bucks and you're probably right that they're getting tired of the same couple foods. I'll get a frozen fish food buffet. =) Thanks! I needed a few words of encouragement.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Bob...

Your Tetras are omnivores, so you can feed quite a variety. Any of the frozen foods are good. Keep to the ones with just a couple of ingredients, like just the frozen animal and moisture or water. These are the most nutritious. I feed frozen brine and mysis shrimp, bloodworms, krill and plankton.

I really don't feed much else. A little shrimp pellet or algae wafer sometimes.

B


----------



## Bob-O (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks BBradbury. I got frozen bloodworms, mysis shrimp and cyclops (they surprisingly didn't have daphnia). All from SF Bay Inc since they don't have anything but frozen critters, water and xanthan gum (xanthan gum shouldn't hurt anything).

I thought krill were too big for the small tetras I have. Maybe I'll try some next time I'm at the LFS.

I looked at brine shrimp and spirulina brine shrimp that were supposedly gut loaded before freezing. Any thoughts on the difference there?

I realize it was kind of a silly question. All the fish are doing fine. I would just be happier if the cardinals were feeding a little more actively. Your input and majerah1's is noted and appreciated. Thank you both for your responses.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Bob-O said:


> Thanks BBradbury. I got frozen bloodworms, mysis shrimp and cyclops (they surprisingly didn't have daphnia). All from SF Bay Inc since they don't have anything but frozen critters, water and xanthan gum (xanthan gum shouldn't hurt anything).
> 
> I thought krill were too big for the small tetras I have. Maybe I'll try some next time I'm at the LFS.
> 
> ...


Hello Bob...

The X gum is an additive that thickens the water during product processing. The frozen I get has the frozen animal and moisture only. Not sure of the nutritional value of the X gum. But, additives typically increase the shelf life of the product.

As for the krill, it's fine for small fish. I feed it to my Fancy Guppies and the fry really grow well on it.

B


----------



## Bob-O (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on the krill. Frozen food has been working out great. All the fish (including the cardinals) have been eating. I should have tried frozen food a while ago. Cyclops are smaller than I thought but the fish still charge into the cloud seeming to gulp down as many of the tiny things as they can. I'm very happy so far. I'll pick up some krill next time I'm at the LFS.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh I do want to add, if you look up repashy superfoods, they now do fish food as well as their reptile stuffs. They have gel foods which are great. You have to mix them with water, but if you feel like even more of a variety check them out. Im feeding soilent green to the plecos, and meat pie and another to the rest of the fish. Everyone loves them.


----------

